# Cupcake's post bath snack in her playpen!



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Cupcake had muddy feets today so she got a bath, oatmeal because she's quilling and is itchy. Guess who also got her toenails trimmed...and hated it...


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm SO in love with Cupcake! Don't you ever give me your address or I'll steal her. :shock: 

Awesome pictures, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Sunflowerseeds (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you, I'm in love with her too, she's so great. She has been going through "the change" though while quilling and her disposition is going a bit downhill, hopefully she'll perk back up when it's all said and done. I'll keep my address secret though!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Cupcake is a cutie! I'm loving albinos more & more.


----------

